# Legal Resources



## Bob Hubbard (May 16, 2009)

Photographers Rights

*US Photographers : *
* The Legal Handbook for Photographers. 
* The Photographer&#8217;s Right by Bert Krages, Esq.
* Photographer&#8217;s Guide to Privacy (U.S.)
* 9 Ways to avoid invasion of privacy laws
* State by State Summaries of US privacy laws impacting photographers 
* Photographers Guide to Privacy (US based)
* Photographers Rights and Photography Privacy Advice

*Canadian Photographers :*
* Photography Laws

*British & UK photographers : *
* The UK Photographer&#8217;s Rights Guide,

*Australian Photographers : *: 
* Street Photographers&#8217; Rights (Australia)
* Photographers Rights Australia
* Photographers Rights, General_Privacy, and Copyright in Australia.

*New Zealand Photographers :*
Article on photography in Public Places in New Zealand


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 16, 2009)

SIMPLE MODEL RELEASE

For valuable consideration received, I hereby grant to _____________________ (photographer), and his legal representatives and assigns, the irrevocable and unrestricted right to use and publish photographs of me, or in which may be included, for editorial trade, advertising, and any other purpose and in any manner and medium; and to alter the same without restriction. I hereby release photographer and his legal representatives and assigns from all claims and liability relating to said photographs

Model's Signature: _______________________________________ Date: ________________

Model's Name: _______________________________________ 

Model's Email: __________________________________________   Model's Phone: ______________________

Model's Mailing Address: ___________________________________________________________________________________________

___________________________________________________________________________________________

Shoot Location: __________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 27, 2009)

A selection of blogs & websites with information on legal challenges facing photographers

Photo Attorney
http://photoattorney.com/

Photography is Not a Crime
http://carlosmiller.com/

War on Photography
http://www.nycphotorights.com/wordpress/


----------

